

Ask HN: Is there a go-to JDBC command line client? - valevk

I searched alot, but found nothing that seemed to be actively maintained. Should have basic functionality:<p>* Store credentials in config file.<p>* Execute query from file.
======
mthomas
HSQLDB comes with a command line tool called SqlTool
[http://hsqldb.org/doc/2.0/util-guide/sqltool-
chapt.html](http://hsqldb.org/doc/2.0/util-guide/sqltool-chapt.html)

You will have to setup the classpath manually and specify the jdbc driver. It
is pretty basic.

